# Meyer Plow Question (motor)



## bfbchief (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi everyone...I am new here and new to plowing (what a year to break in)

I have a Meyer's plow. This last storm at the end of my plow run the plow would barly move up and down and left and right. I have a hydraulic line that is leaking, so I am pretty sure I need hydraulic fluid. My only question is that I don't know where to put the fluid in.

It is an eletric motor and its on a 1987 Dodge W250. That all I can tell you guys. I don't know the model number of the motor. Could someone give me some tips on where I should check and put in Hydraulic fluid?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Sounds like you have 1 of the older model -E- series Meyers, on the top of the "yellow" round cylinder that has the piston that moves up and down you will find a threaded nut. It will not be inline with the other 4 that hold the top cap on. Its a 7/16 or if replaced could be a 5/16 nut head. remove this lefty loosey, righty tighty type thing. it will open the hole to the reseviour, <spell check geezz> this is where you want to add fluid. As for the slowness, this is usually a result of air in the lines along with low fluid level. You will also need to bleed the air out of the lines. If in doubt..dont mess with it, find a shop that can work on it like mine :waving: located in Indianapolis, In.

Kip


----------



## bfbchief (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info...

One other thing...how would I go about bleeding the air out. (again new to all of this....lucky I made it through the winter)

Thanks again.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bfbchief, for bleeding your system - go to the top of this page, click on Snowplow Contractor Network then scroll down to the section on Meyer Plows. There's a section on bleeding systems.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite bfbchief!

LOL Kipcom
"remove this lefty loosey, righty tighty type thing."


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

When adding fluid, it has to be done slowly, it takes forever. The fluid fills up the hole, and runs out until the air bubbles out. Try getting the fluid in your bottle good and warm first, that way it'l flow faster and won't pile up in the fill hole. I've stuck bottles of oil in the microwave to warm them up in the dead of winter, makes a big difference in flow.


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

You stuck the oil in the microwave?, interesting. 

Steve


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Was it in a "Microwave Safe Container"? - 

Actually, if you only nuked it for 5-10 seconds, it sounds like a really innovative idea.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

I read that tip in HotRod Magazine a while back. They recommended NOT using your kitchen microwave (for obvious reasons) but to pickup a yard sale cheapo for the garage. I bet it would work great for gear oil and such.


----------



## GMCplow (Jan 4, 2002)

You might want to contact Meyer directly and request a copy of the owner's manual and a technical service manual. I recently did, and they very quickly provided me with a copy of each at no charge. Was a pleasure dealing with them. Lots of useful information in the manuals. The URL is http://www.meyerproducts.com/

Steven


----------



## jspivxl102 (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd be afraid that the oil would light up.
just me...
JP


----------



## bfbchief (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. I looked at the plow motor and it is an E-47...

Also thanks for the welcome messages (wish I would have found this fourm sooner since this was my first year plowing)


----------

